# Salvinia natans



## bodo61 (17. Feb. 2010)

Moin, 
ist zwar noch Zeit bis zum Pflanzen, aber hat jemand Erfahrung mit Schwimmfarn?
Lese viel darüber als AQ Pflanze. Ist sie denn uneingeschränkt kältefest bzw. frosthart. 
Wer hat sie im Teich, evtl. auch mit Bildern?


----------



## Christine (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Salvinia natans*

Hallo Bodo,

unser Fachmann Werner sagt auf *seiner Seite*, dieser Farn ist einjährig...


----------



## karsten. (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Salvinia natans*

Hallo

das kennst Du ja sicherlich 

für Gartenteiche ist es eher was für Liebhaber

wenn man schon wirklich Salvinia natans bekäme
also keine Exoten
brauchte man einen großen Schattenteich ohne Besatz in einer Weingegend mit hartem Wasser
und man müsste auf Monokulturen stehen 

wie warscheinlich ist das  

wer seinen Teich zuwachsen lassen will 

dem würde ich zu 

Azolla natans
Eichhornia
Lemna
oder wüchsigen __ Teichrosen raten 

das ist erfolgversprechender und sieht genau so nett aus


mfG


----------



## bodo61 (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Salvinia natans*

Moin Karsten,Christine

danke für eure Tips.

Mit Eichhornia hatte ich kein Glück, werd mal dieses Azolla natans versuchen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Salvinia natans*

Hi Bodo,

von Salvinia natans gibt es eine Vielzahl von Standortvarianten. Eine davon gibt auch in Mitteleuropa (eher gesagt gab es, in Deutschland ist diese mittlerweile höchstwahrscheinlich ausgestorben wie schon andere Pflanzen aus den selben ehemaligen sehr begrenzten Lebensräumen (warme Altarmregionen) wie Trapa natans (__ Wassernuß)  und Aldrovanda vesiculosa (__ Wasserfalle). Was man unter diesem Namen als Teichpflanzen bekommt sind alles tropische Varitäten, die im Herbst eingehen. Die heimische Variante ist (war) aber auch nur einjährig, sie treibt (trieb) im Frühling wieder aus im Herbst absinkenden Sporen neu aus.

Azolla (Algenfarne) sind nur 2 Arten bekannt, __ Azolla caroliniana (nur bedingt winterfest - leichte Fröste überlebt sie einige Zeit, richtiger Frost (Eisgang) tötet sie ab ) und Azolla filiculoides (überlebt aber nur in warmen Wasser >10 Grad)

PS. wenn es nicht mal __ Wasserlinsen aushalten werden sich die anderen Schwimmpflanzen aber auch nicht ausbreiten (akuter Nährstoffmangel)

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Salvinia natans*

Hallo,

ich hab im letzten Jahr Salvinia natans bekommen die von der mitteleuropäischen Varietät abstammen soll. Mal schauen. Im Herbst ist sie erst mal zerfallen, das wird dann spannend ob im Frühling wieder was auftaucht. Die ganzen kleinen Schwimmpflanzen finde ich schwierig zu halten. Wenn man sie geschützt im Haus überwintert ärgert sich garantiert jemand über das scheinbar leere und hässliche Gefäß und kippt alles in einem Anfall von Putzfimmel aus.


----------



## Kuni99 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Salvinia natans*

Hallo,

ich habe die einheimische Salvinia natans seit einigen Jahren in Kultur und sie ist nicht nur leicht zu halten, es ist auch besonders interessant, wie aus den Sporen im Frühjahr die neuen Pflanzen wachsen. Salvinia ist ein Farn mit zwei verschiedenen Sporen, Mikro- und Makrosporen. Beide sind erheblich größer als Sporen von bei uns landlebenden Farnen und sie schwimmen auf dem Wasser, wenn sich das Sporangium zersetzt hat. Deshalb sind sie auch unempfindlich gegen Frost. Auf dem Foto kleben beide Sporenarten an meinem Finger, die vielen kleinen Pünktchen sind die Mikrosporen, die wenigen großen die Makrosporen.
 
Anfang Mai wachsen dann aus den Makrosporen wie bei Farnen üblich die Vorkeime. Diese sehen aus wie ein kleines Hufeisen. Aus der Biegung wächst nach erfolgreicher Befruchtung die neue Farnpflanze. Der Befruchtungsvorgang ist meines Wissens noch nicht näher untersucht worden.
 
Ich halte Salvinia in meinen Lotosbecken, wo sie sich recht schnell entwickeln. Im Spätsommer bilden sich dann an den Unterwasserblättern zahlreiche Sporangien. Anfang Oktober beginnen die Pflanzen dann langsam sich zu zersetzen.
 
Auf der Unterseite sieht man die Sporangien.
 
Bevor sich die Farnbüschel komplett zersetzt haben, fische ich sie aus den Becken und deponiere sie in einem Eimer. Im Frühjahr hole ich mit einem Mehlsieb die zersetzten Farnreste heraus und gebe frisches Wasser in den Eimer. Dieses Vorgehen ist wichtig, weil für eine erfolgreiche Neuanzucht eine hohe Sporendichte nötig ist, die in den Becken oder auch im Teich nicht möglich wäre - es sei denn man hat nur noch Salvinia drin.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## bodo61 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Salvinia natans*

Toller Bericht, klasse Fotos.


----------



## Kuni99 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Salvinia natans*

Hallo,

kleiner Nachtrag zu meinem letzten Posting: Was man auf der Unterseite an den Unterwasserblättern des Schwimmfarns sieht sind die Tüpfel oder Sori. Die Sporangien sind in den Tüpfeln drin.
Der Frost des letzten Winters hat den Sporen nichts ausgemacht. Die Vorkeime haben sich innerhalb der letzten vier Wochen entwickelt und sehen jetzt so aus:
 
Aus der Einbuchtung der hufeisenförmigen Vorkeime wachsen schon die kleinen __ Farne heraus. Ich gebe gerne welche davon ab, wenn es auch mal jemand versuchen möchte.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------

